# Tayda 15% Discount



## Iceman53 (Feb 24, 2020)

Saw this today:  

15% Discount Coupon Code : "Sale15"
**Valid till 27 February 2020 ( 11pm New York time )
**Valid to use only on www.taydaelectronics.com
**Please make sure to apply discount coupon during checkout, we can't apply it manually after checkout is completed.


----------



## falzhobel (Feb 24, 2020)

A thousand USD cart is now ordered  Was waiting for 2-3 weeks....


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 24, 2020)

Good lord, glad I got my order in before you bought everything


----------



## Dali (Feb 24, 2020)

I wrote to them yesterday about the lack of "Sale15" in February...

I don't know if I woke up someone....


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 25, 2020)

I think it worked!  Maybe they thought you were the Dali Lama and took it as Divine direction.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Feb 25, 2020)

Pass my order.... Realized that I only got 6 8pin sockets left T_T.... There's always ....ALWAYS something I forget :/. So my order hasn't shipped yet and I already got a new one started !


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Feb 26, 2020)

And they now have a limit of weight on registered mail packages. They sent my order in 3 different packages oO


----------



## TheSin (Feb 26, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> And they now have a limit of weight on registered mail packages. They sent my order in 3 different packages oO


I got a package on the way, passed through Hong Kong. Wondering if I need to give it and everything in it an isopropyl alcohol bath when it gets here ?


----------

